

Cheap & Proud: MyUSACorporation - abalashov
http://www.worldbyalex.org/cheap-proud/

======
andreross
nice, are they really that cheap or it is another scam?

~~~
abalashov
No, it is really that cheap. The founder, Alex Zehnbacht, is a business
relation and a good friend; that is why I linked to his announcement of the
launch. I can personally vouch for his integrity and commitment to running
seriously useful, honest businesses.

